# List every single movie you ever saw.



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

Yea, just list them all. Rate them if you want, or add a comment next to them if you feel like it. 

Add as you remember and add as you go. Just make a huge list for fun. 

Try to keep it in one post. It's called a list for a reason.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2008)

Ugh, this would take years for me to write.

I will post every movie I've seen this week so far.

1)Jaws 2
2) Cat in the Brain
3) The Way to Fight
4) Believers
5) Horror of Dracula
6) Zombie 5: Killing Birds

Tomorrow I'll watch "Revenge of the Street Fighter" and probably "Babylon AD"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 28, 2008)

i been watching movies all my life..infact all i do is watch movies..you can't expect me to list them all


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i been watching movies all my life..infact all i do is watch movies..you can't expect me to list them all



When you're bored, just drop by this thread and brag about all the movies you've seen.


----------



## Even (Aug 28, 2008)

oh shit... That would fill more than one post...


----------



## dwabn (Aug 28, 2008)

this is not even remotely possible, way to many to count or even list.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 28, 2008)

Undercover Brother
Mulan
Mulan II
Cars
A Bugs Life
Toy Story
Toy Story 2
Return of The Joker
Madea's Family Reunion
Diary of A Mad Black Woman
Meet The Browns
Stomp The Yard
Blue Streak
The Prestige
Batman Begins
The Dark Knight
Batman & Robin
Batman Returns
Batman Forever
Spiderman
Spiderman2
Spiderman3
Belly
Higher Learning
Boyz N Da Hood
Menace II Society
Waist Deep
Baby Boy
Bad Boys 
Bad Boys 2
Juice
Gridlock'd
Enter The Dragon
Friday Night Lights
Idlewild
8 Mile
The Wash
The Pursuit of Happyness
Six Degrees of Separation
Friday
Next Friday
Friday After Next
Dead Presidents
The Cookout
Pride
Transformers
The Path To Power
Talladega Nights
Semi-Pro
Down To Earth
Head of State
The Ring
Halloween
Friday The 13th
Halloween Resurrection
Halloween H20
Dodgeball
3:10 to Yuma
IronMan
I know Why The Caged Bird Sings
Derailed
Soul Plane
My Baby's Daddy
Crash
Set If Off
Independence Day
Hitch
I, Robot
I Am Legend
How High
Seed of Chucky
Harry Potter
Prisoner of Azkaban
Goblet of Fire
Order of The Phoenix
Jason's Lyric
First Sunday
Scarface
The Shawshank Redemption

more to go


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2008)

this physically impossible for me to list them all the good the bad and the ugly


----------



## martryn (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm on Criticker, so this is a little easier for me.  Here they are, mostly, in order from ones I liked the most, to the ones I didn't like so much:

300, The English Patient, Go, High Fidelity, Rounders, Trainspotting, About a Boy, The Prestige, Apocalypto, Band of Brothers, Catch-22, Igby Goes Down, Three Colors: Blue, Wonder Boys, The Empire Strikes Back, The Legend of the Drunken Master, Ninja Scroll, Army of Darkness, Dune, The Goonies, The Labyrinth, Ong-Bak: The Thai Warrior, Pride and Prejudice, Princess Mononoke, The Professional, Star Wars, Amadeus, Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, Howl's Moving Castle, Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring, Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome, Payback, The Princess Bride, Return of the Jedi, Serenity, The Boondock Saints, The Crimson Permanent Assurance, Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, The Illusionist, The Incredibles, Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom, Lord of the Flies, The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King, The Man Who Knew Too Little, The Name of the Rose, SLC Punk!, The Adventures of Baron Munchausen, The Edge, Ghost in the Shell, Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest, Porco Rosso, Serendipity, Sin City, Soldier, Spirited Away, Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith, Willow, The 13th Warrior, Bloodsport, The Bourne Identity, Bram Stoker's Dracula, Brotherhood of the Wolf, Garden State, Legend, Once Upon a Time in Mexico, Snatch, Star Wars: Episode II - Attack of the Clones, Troy, 12 Monkeys, 13 Conversations About One Thing, A Fistful of Dollars, Dark City, Formula 51, Groundhog Day, Kill Bill: Volume 1, Ladyhawke, A River Runs Through It, There's Something About Mary, Brick, Bulletproof Monk, Everything is Illuminated, Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban, The Iron Giant, Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels, Ocean's Eleven, Shaolin Soccer, Shrek 2, Smokin' Aces, Star Wars: Episode I - The Phantom Menace, Stargate, and The Virgin Suicides. 

Those are my Tier 10 movies, as in my top 10% of all movies watched.  I've still got 90% of them to go.  And that's not including a lot of old movies that I haven't found on Criticker yet.


----------



## Micku (Aug 29, 2008)

There are movies that I seen that I don't even remember the name of 

And can we include p0rn movies


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 29, 2008)

Star wars I,II, III, IV, V, VI, Rocky, Iron Man, Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, Forgetting Sarah Marshall, Harold and Kumar goes to White Castle, Escape from Guantanamo bay, 3:10 to yuma, Boys N tha Hood, Menace II society, Don't be a menace while drinking yo juice . . ., Friday, Next Friday, Friday after Next, First Sunday, The Goonies, Back to the Future, Knocked up, Super bad, 40 year old virgin, scary movie 1,2,3, Incredible Hulk, Spider Man 1,2,3, Superman Returns, Edward Scissorhands, Sleepy Hollow, Airplane, Ghost Busters, Honey, Stomp the yard, american gangster, training day, deja vu, man on fire, the hurricane, The green mile, Memento, The Prestige, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Rescue Dawn, Xmen 1,2,3, Lord of the Rings 1,2,3, Shrek 1,2,3, fight club, The lion king, aladin, tarzan, Wall-E, Ratatoullie, Bee Movie, Kung Fu Panda, Mulan, The Kingdom, se7en, silence of the lambs, no country for old men, Infernal Affairs, Forest Gump, Hellboy 1,2, Pirates of the carribean 1,2,3, Saving private ryan, Paprika, Princess Mononoke, Naruto movie 1,2, One Piece movie 1,2,3,4, FMA movie, Spirited away, Howls moving castle, Fast and Furious 1,2,3, Initial D live action, from beijing with love, tricky brains, curry and pepper, love is love, kung fu hustle, shaolin soccer, the king of comedy 2000, tricky master, Pandora's box, A cinderella, Out of the Dark, Flirting scholar, (all of stephen chow's movies), H, One Missed Call 1&2, The Grudge 1,2, Poltergeist, Pitch Black, Fox and the hound, hercules, Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Requiem for a dream, aliens, Terminator 1,2,3, Sin City, Sweeney Todd, Nightmare before christmas, Rocky Balboa, Donnie Darko, Sixth sense, The Gladiator, V for Vendetta, The Incredibles, Hard Boiled, Curse of the Golden Flower, Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon, A better tomorrow, Drunken Master, Rush hour 1,2,3, Shanghai Noon 1,2, King Kong, Matchstick Men, Oceans 11, 12, Great Expectations, Little Miss Sunshine, Toy Story 1,2, Chronicles of Narnia, Enchanted, I am Legend, Hancock, MIBII, Bad Boys I, II, Independence day, Blue Streak, Undercover Brother, 300, The Bourne Identity, Ultimatum, Supremacy, Raiders of the Lost ARK, Kingdom of Crystal skull, American History X, The Bank Job, The Italian Job, TMNT, Pokemon 1st movie, The Simpsons Movie, Family guy movie, Cheaper by the Dozen, Drillbit Taylor, Anchorman, Blades of Glory, Napoleon Dynamite, Benchwarmers, Pans Labyrinth, Hot Rod, Office Space, Remember the Titans, Charlie and the chocolate factory, Wizard of Oz, Enter the dragon, Fearless, 36 chambers, Police story 1,2,3, The Forbidden Kingdom, Once upon a time in china 1,2,3, The One, Kiss of the dragon, Romeo must die, Tai Chi Master, Cradle 2 the Grave, The Defender, Fist of Legend, Fist of Fury, Kung Pow, Kung Fu Mahjong 1,2,


----------



## martryn (Aug 29, 2008)

Tier 9:

Alice in Wonderland, The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe, Four Rooms, Green Street Hooligans, The Hudsucker Proxy, Interview with the Vampire: The Vampire Chronicles, The Last Samurai, Lost in Translation, Magnolia, Napoleon Dynamite, Platoon, Pulp Fiction, Spider-Man 2, Wasabi, Ben-Hur, Coffee and Cigarettes, Dick Tracy, A Few Good Men, The Fifth Element, Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets, Hellboy, Kung Pow!: Enter the Fist, Mad Max, The Man in the Iron Mask, The Royal Tenebaums, Shaun of the Dead, An American Tail, The Big Lebowski, A Clockwork Orange, Closer, Conan the Barbarian, Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence, The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly, Grave of the Fireflies, Hero, Lord of the Flies, The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers, The Mexican, Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil, Notting Hill, Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl, Pitch Black, Thank You For Smoking, The Three Musketeers, Time Bandits, The Transporter, U-571, We Were Soldiers, Aladdin, Basic, The City of Lost Children, Cold Mountain, Empire Records, Fargo, Father of the Bride, Finding Neverland, The Great Escape, Grosse Point Blank, The Kentucky Fried Movie, Mad Max 2, Man on the Moon, El Mariachi, Matchstick Men, Michael, Monty Python and the Holy Grail, My Wife is an Actress, Nurse Betty, O Brother, Where Art Thou, The Others, Robin Hood: Men in Tights, Run Lola Run, Rush Hour, Saw, Seven, The Shawshank Redemption, Shrek, Spider-Man, Stranger than Fiction, Tears of the Sun, Vanilla Sky, The Way of the Gun. 

20% through with most of the movies I've seen.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

no. fucking. way.


----------



## martryn (Aug 29, 2008)

Tier 8 movies: 
The Adventures of Milo and Otis, An American Werewolf in London, And Now for Something Completely Different, As Good as it Gets, Assassins, Babe, Blade: Trinity, Children of Men, Enemy at the Gates, Enigma, Fight Club, Gattaca, Get Carter, Highlander, Hook, The Ice Storm, Iron Monkey, Kill Bill: Volume 2, Kung Fu Hustle, A Love Song for Bobby Long, Mirrormask, The Mummy, My Best Friend's Wedding, Parenthood, The Patriot, Robin Hood, Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves, Saving Silverman, Seven Samurai, Stay, Wimbledon, X2: X-Men United, Apocalypse Now Redux, Bandits, Big, The Bourne Supremacy, The Brave Little Toaster, The Cider House Rules, Clerks, The Deer Hunter, Fever Pitch, Forrest Gump, The Fugitive, The Godfather, Good Will Hunting, Harry and the Hendersons, The Importance of Being Earnest, Jurassic Park, Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie, Planet of the Apes, The Rules of Attraction, The Score, The Shining, The Sword in the Stone, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Virtuosity, X-Men, Aliens, Apocalypse Now, Big Fish, Blast From the Past, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, Cube, The Departed, Howard the Duck, The Hunt for Red October, Johnny Mnemonic, Kiki's Delivery Service, Kingdom of Heaven, The Last of the Mohicans, Lawrence of Arabia, Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World, Moulin Rouge!, Mr. and Mrs. Smith, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Raising Arizona, Rat Race, The Ring Two, The Rocky Horror Picture Show, Romeo Must Die, Solaris, Starship Troopers, The Terminator, Toy Story 2, Waterworld, Zoolander. 

Man, my hand is tired from all the typing.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

How can I possibly be expected to remember all the movies I've seen?

300, Alien, Alien 2, Alien 3, Alien Resurection, AvP, Jaws, Jaws 2, Jaws 3, the killing fields, Pulp Fiction, the core, momento, The Last Samurai, the fifthe element, Star wars I,II, III, IV, V, VI (yeah, I'm copying things I've seen lol), supermans, spiderman 1, 2, 3.. rocky 1-5, and new one, Iron Man, Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, Apocalypto, Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl, rush hour, rush hour 2, saw, saw 2, saw 3, saw 4, Shaun of the Dead, hot fuzz, dawn of the dead, resident evil 1, 2, 3, Lord of the Flies both versions, Knocked up, Super bad, 40 year old virgin, scary movie 1,2,3, Incredible Hulk, sleepy hollow, american gangster, godzilla, iRobot, I am Legend, Armagedden, deep impact, lost in space, die hard, die hard 2, die hard 3, die hard 4, The Transporter, Crank, the matrix 1, 2, 3, The Bank Job, The Italian Job, Pokemon 1st movie, The Simpsons Movie, Family guy movie, Cheaper by the Dozen, Drillbit Taylor, Anchorman, Blades of Glory, you mee and dupree, me myself and irene, number 23, the mask, the truman show, 8 crazy nights, big daddy, happy gilmore, little nicky, mr deeds, 50 first dates, the waterboy, chuck and larry, click, anger management, the departed, titanic, catch me if you can, cast away, the green mile, charlie wilson's war, the terminal, the davinci code, forest gump, toy story, saving private ryan, raindeer games, uh...

I'm tired of typing lol.. it's too fucking long!


----------



## martryn (Aug 29, 2008)

Alive, Cast Away, Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Gladiator, Goldfinger, Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone, The Jackal, Layer Cake, Legends of the Fall, Little Miss Sunshine, Memento, Pinocchio, Road to Perdition, Rudy, The Running Man, Tombstone, The Truth About Cats and Dogs, American History X, Anastasia, Back to the Future, Cape Fear, The Cell, Joe's Apartment, L.A. Confidential, Meet Joe Black, Mona Lisa Smile, The Mummy Returns, One Hundred and One Dalmatians, Pay it Forward, Seabiscuit, Star Trek III: The Search for Spock, Star Trek: Generations, What Dreams May Come, The Witches, Back to the Future Part II, Blade Runner, A Christmas Story, Dazed and Confused, Fantastic Four, House of Flying Daggers, The Land Before Time, The Last Starfighter, Mallrats, Manos: The Hands of Fate, Proof of Life, The Rocketeer, The Rookie, Seven Years in Tibet, Spaceballs, Stand by Me, To Kill a Mockingbird, Who Framed Roger Rabbit, Batman Returns, Creepshow, Cruel Intentions, Desperado, Dragonfly, Empire of the Sun, Far and Away, Four Weddings and a Funeral, Galaxy Quest, The Golden Child, Gosford Park, The Hunted, The Jungle Book, Maverick, Meet the Parents, The Neverending Story, Pleasantville, The Postman, Reservoir Dogs, The Ring, Total Recall, Tron, Wayne's World, 28 Days Later, 8MM, Ace Ventura: Pet Detective, The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle, Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, A Charlie Brown Christmas, Citizen Kane, Conan the Destroyer, Enter the Dragon, Escape from New York, European Vacation, Full Metal Jacket, Ghostbusters, Jumanji, PCU, Ronin, Spy Game, Stardust, The Thing, Three Days of the Condor, Unleashed.


----------



## 64palms (Aug 29, 2008)

Isn't there like some kind of movie version of myanimelist I can use to help me?


----------



## martryn (Aug 29, 2008)

> Isn't there like some kind of movie version of myanimelist I can use to help me?



Just type it by hand like a big boy.  I'm closing in on halfway through my list.


----------



## 64palms (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd rather spend my time doing more enjoyable things, thank you.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll make a list of movies I've seen this year 

Cloverfield
Be Kind Rewind
The Kite Runner
The Ruins
Iron Man
Speed Racer
The Dark Knight
Talladega Nights
A Walk to Remember
The Other Boleyn Girl
Hata Göteborg
Stalker
Jurassic Park 3

and a lot more


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh, I should get a Crickiter account! 

Here's my list:
_The best ones._
_The great ones._
_The good ones._


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 29, 2008)

Not even 1 % of the movies ive seen:

Shrek [123] Spiderman 123 Batman 1234 tdk batman returns Xmen 123 Goonies Grind Naruto 12 all the pokemon movies Hellboy 12 Butterfly effect Avengers 12 Revenge of the nerds 12 return of the joker adventures of milo and ottis. all the mizaki movies saving private ryan Hulk drillbit taylor Sturat little 12 Dodgeball night at the roxbury Back to the future 123 Finding nemo toy story 12 halloween cars mask 12 johnson family vacation welcome home roscoe jenkins


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 30, 2008)

Maybe I'll try a shot at this later on, it's going to take a retarded amount of time for me to even get through half of my list.


----------



## Cair (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll list a few.


Almsot all Disney movies
The Dark Knight
The Chronicles of Narnia (both) william moseley is a sex god
Batman Begins
Shrek 1-3
About half of the Pokemon movies
About a third of one of the Naruto movies
Spider-Man 1-3
Harry Potter 1-5
Eragon
Uhhh...


----------



## Chee (Aug 30, 2008)

Donnie Darko
The Dark Knight
Meet Bill
Candy
Cashback
Black Snake Moan
Zodiac
Memento
The Machinist
The Patriot
Batman Begins
Spiderman 1, 2 and 3
The Batman
Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker
Batman Returns
Batman Forever
300
Iron Man
The Hulk
The Incredible Hulk
Casino Royale
Bambi
The Little Mermaid
The Lion King
Rear Window
The Birds
Strange Wilderness
Princess Mononoke
Howl's Moving Castle
Spirt (that horse movie)
Spirted Away
To Kill a Mockingbird
Eragon
Shrek 1, 2 and 3
Pokemon (first movie)
Harry Potter 1 - 5
American Psycho
Forrest Gump
Rainman
Radio
Terminator 1, 2 and 3
Kill Bill 1 and 2
A Beautiful Mind
Fight Club
Hard Candy
Juno
An American Crime
Live Free or Die Hard
The Matrix
Pursuit of Happyness
Hancock
I Am Legend
Underworld 1 and 2
An American Werewolf in London
Wolf


----------



## Cair (Aug 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> The Patriot
> Batman Returns
> 300
> Princess Mononoke
> ...



Forgot those.


----------



## martryn (Jul 6, 2010)

I have seen over 1200 movies.  I know this because I have ranked 1,203 on Criticker, and haven't gotten around yet to some of the films I've seen in theaters over the past six months or so.


----------



## Kalle85 (Jul 6, 2010)

Why don't we just show our Criticker Profil? Much easier. xD


----------



## Yasha (Jul 6, 2010)

Films I have seen from 2009-2010:

* Worthwhile
** Heartily recommended
*** What are you waiting for? Go see this movie NOW.

1. October Sky**
2. Good Will Hunting**
3. The Silence of the Lambs***
4. 28 Weeks Later*
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark
6. Wall-E*
7. The Godfather**
8. The Godfather 2*
9. Final Destination*
10. Tokyo Tower: Mom & Me, and Sometimes Dad***
11. Juno***
12. 20th Century Boys 1**
13. 20th Century Boys 2**
14. Departures*
15. Transformers**
16. Transformers 2
17. The Prestige*
18. The Shawshank Redemption***
19. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button*
20. Memento
21. Push
22. Ichi
23. Nothing but the Truth
24. Grave of the Fireflies (live-action)
25. Grave of the Fireflies (anime)*
26. Star Wars 1-6**
27. Wendy and Lucy**
28. Se7en*
29. The Dark Knight***
30. The Wrestler*
31. Cloverfield**
32. The Talented Mr. Ripley
33. Gran Torino*
34. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street*
35. Children of Men
36. Finding Nemo*
37. The Usual Suspects**
38. Fight Club*
39. Dances with Wolves***
40. King Kong (2005)**
41. Jurassic Park**
42. Big Fish
43. Red Dragon*
44. Umizaru 3
45. Saving Private Ryan
46. The Mothman Prophecies
47. Terminator: Salvation*
48. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull*
49. X-Files: I Want to Believe
50. Angels and Demons**
51. Schindler's List***
52. Lost in Translation*
53. The Shining*
54. Watchmen*
55. Lucky Number Slevin
56. The Pursuit of Happyness*
57. The Butterfly Effect*
58. The Langoliers*
59. The Secret Garden
60. Changeling**
61. Grey Gardens
62. Goodfellas*
63. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince*
64. Closer*
65. Cast Away*
66. Event Horizon*
67. L.A. Confidential*
68. Titanic**
69. The Exorcist
70. Unforgiven*
71. The Pianist*
72. The Hangover
73. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
74. Requiem for a Dream***
75. Star Trek (2009)***
76. The Machinist*
77. Finding Neverland
78. District 9*
79. The Fugitive*
80. Edward Scissorhands**
81. Cape No.7
82. Fargo*
83. Stardust**
84. Pulp Fiction***
85. Dead Calm
86. Lon***
87. American History X*
88. Misery*
89. Groundhog Day***
90. Donnie Darko*
91. Trainspotting
92. Mystic River*
93. Hellboy 1
94. Hellboy 2**
95. Inglourious Basterds***
96. No Country for Old Men
97. Contact**
98. Forrest Gump**
99. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind**
100. Alien*
101. The Illusionist**
102. The Departed***
103. Le fabuleux destin d'Amlie Poulain***
104. Up*
105. Sin City*
106. Spirited Away**
107. Pan's Labyrinth*
108. Howl's Moving Castle
109. My Neighbour Totoro**
110. Princess Mononoke**
111. Heat*
112. The Bourne Ultimatum*
113. There Will Be Blood
114. Into The Wild*
115. Taken**
116. The Fountain*
117. Die Hard**
118. Die Hard 2
119. Die Hard 3*
120. Live Free or Die Hard**
121. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
122. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*
123. The Bucket List**
124. Reservoir Dogs
125. Moon**
126. Labyrinth*
127. C'est La Vie, Mon Cheri***
128. An Autumn's Tale*
129. Yip Man**
130. SPL
131. The Heroic Trio**
132. All About Ah-Long**
133. The Heroic Trio 2: Executioners*
134. The Chinese Feast**
135. Drink Drank Drunk*
136. Once Upon a Time in China 2
137. With or Without You
138. The Legend of the Swordsman*
139. Fong Sai Yuk**
140. Police Story*
141. Wing Chun*
142. Days of Being Wild***
143. Lost in Time**
144. Fong Sai Yuk 2*
145. The King of Comedy***
146. He's a Woman, She's a Man*
147. A Better Tomorrow*
148. Infernal Affairs**
149. A Chinese Odyssey Part One: Pandora's Box*
150. A Chinese Odyssey Part Two: Cinderella*
151. All's Well, Ends Well (1992)**
152. Wong Fei Hong's Iron Rooster vs. Centipide*
153. The Storm Riders*
154. It's a Wonderful Life (1994)**
155. It's a Mad, Mad, Mad World Too**
156. The Cove***
157. Infernal Affairs 2**
158. Summer Snow**
159. Project A**
160. July Rhapsody*
161. In the Mood for Love
162. The Secret That Cannot Be Told***
163. An American Crime**
164. V for Vendetta
165. The Last Samurai*
166. American Beauty***
167. Michael Jackson's This is It*
168. Spiderman 3
169. Primer*
170. A Very Long Engagement*
171. The Bicycle Thief**
172. City of God***
173. American Psycho*
174. A Beautiful Mind**
175. Rain Man*
176. Stand By Me*
177. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly*
178. Slumdog Millionaire*
179. I am Legend*
180. The Happening*
181. Iron Man**
182. Mulholland Dr.
183. Revolutionary Road*
184. Kill Bill
185. Up in the Air**
186. Johnny English
187. Get Smart*
188. Gladiator***
189. It's a Mad, Mad, Mad World*
190. The Return of the Mad, Mad, Mad World**
191. It's a Mad, Mad, Mad World III**
192. Her Fatal Ways**
193. Her Fatal Ways 2
194. Her Fatal Ways 3**
195. Her Fatal Ways 4*
196. The Defender*
197. The Treasure Hunter
198. Bodyguards and Assassins**
199. Rec
200. 2012*
201. The Lovely Bones*
202. The Road**
203. Sherlock Holmes*
204. My Girlfriend is a Cyborg*
205. (500) Days of Summer**
206. Life is Beautiful**
207. The Soloist
208. The Time Traveler's Wife*
209. The Hurt Locker***
210. Cinderella Man***
211. Taxi Driver**
212. Raging Bull*
213. One Nite in Mongkok*
214. Zombieland
215. Flash Point**
216. Million Dollar Baby**
217. Dark City**
218. Shinjuku Incident**
219. Invictus**
220. The Man from Earth*
221. Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World*
222. Casino*
223. Where the Wild Things Are*
224. World's Greatest Dad**
225. Brothers**
226. The Book of Eli
227. The Wizard of Oz**
228. The Elephant Man*
229. Magnolia**
230. Flirting Scholar**
231. Lucky Guy**
232. Royal Tramp
233. Royal Tramp 2*
234. Tricky Brains*
235. King of Beggars**
236. The Mad Monk
237. Love on Delivery*
238. Justice, My Foot!**
239. From Beijing with Love**
240. The Banquet
241. Fist of Fury 1991 II*
242. Out of the Dark
243. E.T.**
244. The Truman Show**
245. The Men Who Stare at Goats*
246. Pretty Woman*
247. Ghost***
248. Hot Summer Days
249. Monga**
250. Travellers and Magicians*
251. The Killer
252. Rocket Science**
253. Love Exposure*
254. The Graduate**
255. Malena*
256. 72 Tenants of Prosperity**
257. Shutter Island**
258. 20th Century Boys 3*
259. Clash of the Titans (1981)*
260. Memoirs of a Geisha
261. The Lion King**
262. Toy Story**
263. Toy Story 2**
264. Twelve Monkeys*
265. 2001: A Space Odyssey*
266. Hot Fuzz**
267. The Devil Wears Prada*
268. Tremors*
269. Peacock*
270. Independence Day*
271. Shaun of the Dead*
272. Apocalypto***
273. Jacob's Ladder*
274. Pi**
275. Avatar*
276. A Clockwork Orange**
277. Blade Runner*
278. The Nightmare Before Christmas*
279. Out of Africa*
280. Braveheart***
281. Hotel Rwanda**
282. Bridge To Terabithia***
283. Kick-Ass*
284. Kisaragi**
285. Alice in Wonderland (2010)*
286. Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956)
287. The Thing*
288. The Girl Who Leapt Through Time*
289. The Green Mile***
290. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade*
291. Home Alone**
292. Yip Man 2*
293. Batman Begins**
294. Little Miss Sunshine*
295. At the End of Daybreak*
296. Crossing Hennessy*
297. Virtuality*
298. Man on Wire*
299. Swallowtail Butterfly**
300. Still Walking**
301. Echoes of the Rainbow*
302. Nobody Knows**
303. Sharkwater*
304. After Life**
305. American Gangster*
306. Shrek*
307. The Good Guy*
308. Maboroshi
309. Oldboy**
310. Red Cliff*
311. Red Cliff 2*
312. Air Doll*
313. Jigoku (1960)*
314. An Education*
315. Toy Story 3**
316. I Am Sam**
317. How to Train Your Dragon**
318. And Then There Were None (1945)

Chinese films in blue
Japanese films in green


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 6, 2010)

Chee you forgot District 9 and the A-Team 
WHAT KIND OF SHARLTO COPLEY FAN ARE YOU?! 

I would do this but I'm too lazy to think of every movie right now


----------



## Yasha (Jul 6, 2010)

^Check out the date


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh thanks, I didn't realize this was made two years ago


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 6, 2010)

1. The Bourne Identity
2. The Bourne Supremacy
3. The Bourne Ultimatum
4. Harry Potter 1
5. Harry Potter 2
6. Harry Potter 3
7. Harry Potter 4
8. Harry Potter 5
9. Harry Potter 6
10. Lord of The Rings 1
11. Lord of the Rings 2
12. Lord of the Rings 3
13. American Pie 1
14. American Pie 2
15. American Pie 3
16. Ironman 1
17. Ironman 2
18. Batman Begins
19. The Dark Knight
20. Daredevil
21. Spider-Man 1
22. Spider-Man 2
23. Spider-Man 3
24. Elektra
25. Ghost Rider
26. X-Men 1
27. X-Men 2
28. X-Men 3
29. X-Men Origins: Wolverine
30. Fantastic 4 1
31. Fantastic 4: Rise of the Silver Surfer
32. Blade
33. Blade 2
34. Blade Trinity
35. Hulk
36. Hulk 2
37. The Matrix
38. The Matrix 2
39. The Matrix 3
40. Shutter Island
41. Blood Diamond
42. Titanic
43. Saw
44. Saw 2
45. Saw 3
46. Saw 4
47. The Departed
48. Pirates of the Carribean 1
49. Pirates of the Carribean 2
50. Pirates of the Carribean 3
51. Bedazzled
52. Meet the Parents
53. Meet the Fockers
54. Dodgeball
55. Bad Boys
56. Bad Boys 2
57. Kiss of The Dragon
58. Cruel Intentions 2
59. Crash
60. Terminator 1
61. Terminator 2
62. Terminator 3
63. Independence Day
64. Men in Black 1
65. Men in Black 2
66. Hancock
67. I am Legend
68. Gone in 60 Seconds
69. National Treasure
70. National Treasure: Bookof Secrets
71. Face/off
72. Gladiator
73. Hollow Man
74. Scream
75. Scream 2
76. Scream 3
77. Mission Impossible
78. Mission Impossible 2
79. Mission Impossible 3
80. Pitch Black
81. Predator
82. Predator 2
83. Alien v Predator 1
84. The Grudge
85. The Exorcist
86. Romeo Must Die
87. Fist of Legend
88. The One
89. Hero
90. Cradle 2 The Grave
91. Unleashed
92. Fearless
93. The Forbidden Kingdom
94. Demolition Man
95. The Mummy
96. The Mummy Returns
97. The Mummy 3
98. Oceans Eleven
99. Shrek
100. Jurrasic Park 1
101. Jurrasic Park 2
102. Jurassic Park 3
103. Monsters, Inc
104. Planet of the Apes
105. A.I. Artificial Intelligence
106. Cats and Dogs
107. Evolution
108. The Fast and the Furious
109. 2 Fast 2 Furious
110. Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
111. Phone Booth
112. Constantine
113. V for Vendetta
114. Underworld
115. Underworld 2
116. Van Helsing
117. Hellboy
118. Tome Raider
119. Rat Race
120. Star Wars 1
121. Star Wars 2
122. Star Wars 3
124. Resident Evil 1
125. Resident Evil 2
126. Resident Evil 3
127. The Scorpion King
128. Superbad
129. The Superhero Movie
130. Road Trip
131. The Guru
132. Reign of Fire
133. Eragon
134. Signs
135. Austin Powers 1
136. Austin Powers 2
137. Austin Powers 3
138. Enemy of the State
139. 8 Mile
140. Die Another Day
141. Casino Royale
142. Quantum of Solace
143. Final Destination
144. Shangai Noon
145. Shangai Knights
146. Shawshank Redemption
147. Agent Cody Banks
148. Kick-Ass
149. Anger Management
150. Holes
151. Bruce Almighty
152. Charlies Angels
153. Charlies Angels: Full Throttle
154. Freddy v Jason
155. Nightmare of Elm Street
156. Nightmare of Elm Street 2
157. Nightmare of Elm Street 3
158. Haloween 1
159. Haloween 2
160. Haloween 3
161. Haloween 4
162. Childs Play
163. Childs Play 2
164. Childs Play 3
165. The Medallion
166. 2012
167. Sherlock Holmes
168. Transformers
169. Transformers 2
170. Taken
171. DragonBall Evolution
172. Night At the Museum
173. Ninja Assassin
174. Meet the Spartans

More to come, Update later


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

Still shocked after 2 years that Chee made this thread. :taichou


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Chee you forgot District 9 and the A-Team
> WHAT KIND OF SHARLTO COPLEY FAN ARE YOU?!
> 
> I would do this but I'm too lazy to think of every movie right now



lol, what the hell.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 6, 2010)

As I said before, I didn't see that this thread was made two years ago


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> As I said before, I didn't see that this thread was made two years ago



How did you find this thread then? 

You stalking me? :ho


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 6, 2010)

martryn revived it from the dead and the thread was on the first page of Konoha Theatre so I was bored and had nothing better to do so I clicked it, and that's how we got here 

Pfft like I would stalk you


----------



## Detective (Jul 6, 2010)

^The above could count for like a small fraction(1%) of the films I've seen. If I were a computer, and had to recall every film I've watched, I could probably do it given a few days, but would be out of memory afterward because of taxing myself too much.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh, I thought you revived it. 

Okay, things are cool now.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm not a creeper, I swear!


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Aw, but I like creepy Ema.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 6, 2010)

Creepy Fangirl Ema mode has currently been turned off at the moment, it takes a while to reboot again


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Creepy Fangirl Ema mode has currently been turned off at the moment, it takes a while to reboot again



Isn't HP getting your Fangirl mode up and running?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 6, 2010)

The A-Team got rid of all of my fangirl juice so I'm recharging now


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Ah, okay. Well, I'm still at full energy for Inception. I'll die down soon after.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jul 6, 2010)

The hell kind of thread is this? I'd be here all day, and maybe part of tomorrow.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 6, 2010)

It's a trap!...He's trying to kill you guys !


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 8, 2010)

I have 614 dvds at the moment. 

Part 1 of post:
300
1408
10,000 BC
12 Angry Men
12 Monkeys
16 Blocks
2001: A Space Odyssey
21 Grams
25th Hour
28 Days Later
28 Weeks Later
3:10 To Yuma
30 Days Of Night
8 MM
9 1/2 Weeks
A Beautiful Mind
A Clockwork Orange
A Fistfull Of Dollars
A History Of Violence
A Love Song For Bobby Long
A Man Apart
A Time To Kill
A.I. Artificial Intelligence
Accidental Hero
Ace Ventura Pet Detective
Ace Ventura When Nature Calls
Aeonflux
Alexander
Ali
Alien
Alien 2: Aliens
Alien 3
Alien 4: Resurrection
Amélie (Le Fabuleux Destin D'Amélie Poulain)
American Beauty
American Gangster
American History X
American Psycho
Anatomy
Angels & Demons
Apocalypse Now
Apocalypto
Apollo 13
Apt Pupil
Arlington Road
Armageddon
Assassins
Austin Powers: Goldmember
Austin Powers: International Man Of Mystery
Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
AVP: Alien Vs. Predator
AVP2: Alien Vs. Predator 2 Requiem
Babel
Babylon A.D.
Back To The Future
Back To The Future Part II
Back To The Future Part III
Basic Instinct
Batman
Batman & Robin
Batman Begins
Batman Forever
Batman Returns
Battle For The Planet Of The Apes
Behind Enemy Lines
Beneath The Planet Of The Apes
Ben-Hur
Big Fish
Big Momma's House 2
Black Hawk Down 
Blade
Blade II
Blade Runner
Blade Trinity
Blood & Chocolate
Blood Diamond
Blow
Bodyguard
Borat
Bowling For Columbine
Brainscan
Braveheart
Bride Of Chucky
Broken Arrow
Butch Cassidy And The Sundance Kid
Capote
Carlito's Way
Cars
Casablanca
Casino
Cast Away
Cellular
Changeling
Charlie And The Chocolate Factory
Child's Play
Child's Play 2
Child's Play 3
Cinderella Man
City Of Angels
City Of God (Citade De Deus)
Click
Closer
Cloverfield
Coach Carter
Code 46
Collateral
Commando
Con Air
Conan The Barbarian
Confidence
Conquest Of The Planet Of The Apes
Conspiracy Theory
Constantine
Contact
Coogan's Bluff
Cop Land
Crash
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon (Wo Hu Cang Long)
Cruel Intentions
Cursed
Cyborg
Dances With Wolves
Dangerous Minds
Das Experiment
Das Leben Der Anderen
Day Watch
Days Of Thunder
De Zaak Alzheimer
Death Proof
Death Race
Death Sentence
Death Warrant
Deep Impact
Defiance
Déjà Vu
Deliverance
Der Untergang
Desperado
Devil's Advocate
Die Hard
Die Hard 2: Die Harder
Die Hard 3: Die Hard With A Vengeance
Die Hard 4: Live Free Or Die Hard
Dirty Harry
Dog Day Afternoon
Dogma
Domino
Donnie Brasco
Donnie Darko
Don't Say A Word
Doomsday
Double Team
Dr. Strangelove (Or: How I Learned To Stop Worrying And Love The Bomb)
Dragonheart
Dreamcatcher
Dude, where's my car?
Dumb And Dumber
E.T. The Extra Terrestrial
Eastern Promises
Easy Rider
Edison
Edward Scissorhands
El Mariachi
Elephant
End Of Days
Enemy At The Gates
Enemy Of The State
Escape From Alcatraz
Escape From L.A.
Escape From The Planet Of The Apes
Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind
Evita
Exorcist: The Beginning
Face Off
Fahrenheit 9/11
Fantastic Four
Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas
Feeling Minnesota
Fight Club
Final Destination
Final Destination 2
Final Destination 3
Finding Nemo
Finding Neverland
Flags Of Our Fathers
Flatliners
Flushed Away
Flyboys
For A Few Dollars More
For Queen And Country
Forrest Gump
Fortress
Freddy Vs. Jason
From Dusk Till Dawn
From Dusk Till Dawn 2: Texas Blood Money
From Dusk Till Dawn 3: The Hangman's Daughter
Full Metal Jacket
Fun With Dick And Jane
Funny Games US
Gangs Of New York
Ghost Dog: The Way Of The Samurai
Ghostbusters
Ghostbusters 2
Girl With A Pearl Earring
Gladiator
Godsend
Godzilla
Good Will Hunting
Goodfellas
Gothika
Gran Torino
Green Street Hooligans
Gremlins
Hamburger Hill
Hancock
Hannibal
Happy Feet
Hearts in Atlantis
Heat
Hell Ride
Hellboy
Hero (Ying Xiong)
Hide And Seek
High Plains Drifter
Highlander
Highlander II: The Quickening
Highlander III: The Sorcerer
Highlander IV: Endgame
Highlander V: The Source
Hollow Man
Hostage
Hostel
Hot Shots!
Hot Shots! Part Deux
Hotel Rwanda
House Of Flying Daggers (Shi Mian Mai Fu)
House Of Wax
Hudson Hawk
Hulk
I Am Legend
I, Robot
Ice Age
Ice Age 2: The Meltdown
Identity 
I'll Sleep When I Am Dead
In Bruges
Independence Day
Inglourious Basterds
Inside Man
Insomnia
Interview With The Vampire
Iron Man
It's Alive
JCVD
Joe Kidd
Johnny Mnemonic
Jumper
Jurassic Parc
Jurassic Parc II: The Lost World
Jurassic Parc III
Just Married
Kickboxer
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Kill Bill: Vol. 2 
Killing Zoe
King Arthur
King Kong
Kingdom Of Heaven
Knock Off
Knowing
K-PAX
Kramer Vs. Kramer
L.A. Confidential
La Vita è Bella
Lady In The Water
Land Of The Dead
Last Action Hero
Last Man Standing
Legends Of The Fall
Léon
Let The Right One In
Letters From Iwo Jima
Little Buddha
Little Miss Sunshine
Lord Of War
Lost In Translation
Lucky Number Slevin
Mad Max
Mad Max 2
Mad Max 3
Madagascar
Magnolia
Magnum Force
Malcolm X
Man Of The Year
Man On Fire
March Of The Penguins
Mars Attacks!
Master And Commander – The Far Side Of The World
Matchstick Men
Meet Joe Black
Memento
Memoirs Of A Geisha
Men Of Honor
Miami Vice
Miller's Crossing
Million Dollar Baby
Mindhunters
Minority Report
Mission: Impossible
Mission: Impossible II
Mission: Impossible III
Modigliani
Monster
Monster's Ball
Mortal Thoughts
Mr. & Mrs. Smith
Mulholland Drive
Munich
Mystic River
Naked Gun
Naked Gun 2 1/2: The Smell Of Fear
Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult
National Treasure
Natural Born Killers
New Dragon Gate Inn (Xin Long Men Ke Zhan)
Night Watch (Nochnoy Dozor)
No Country For Old Men
No Retreat No Surrender
No Way Back
Ocean's Eleven
Ocean's Twelve
Off Screen
Old Boy
Once Upon A Time In America
Once Upon A Time In Mexico
Once Upon A Time In The West
One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest
One Hour Photo
Open Range
Open Water
Out Of Time
Panic Room
Pathfinder
Payback
Pearl Harbor
Perfume
Pet Semetary
Phone Booth
Pirates Of The Caribbean: At World's End
Pirates Of The Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
Pirates Of The Caribbean: The Curse Of The Black Pearl
Pitch Black
Planet Of The Apes
Planet Of The Apes
Planet Terror
Platoon
Play Misty For Me
Predator
Pride And Glory
Psycho
Public Enemies
Pulp Fiction
Raging Bull
Ransom
Ray
Red Dragon
Remember The Titans
Replicant
Requiem For A Dream 
Reservoir Dogs
Resident Evil
Resident Evil 2: Apocalypse
Resident Evil 3: Extinction
Revolver
Righteous Kill
Road To Perdition
Robin Hood: Prince Of Thieves
Romeo And Juliet
Ronin
Runaway Jury
S.W.A.T.
S1m0ne
Saving Private Ryan
Saw
Saw II
Saw III
Scarface
Scary Movie
Scary Movie 2
Scary Movie 3
Scary Movie 4
Scent Of A Woman
Schindler's List
Se7en
Secret Window
Seed Of Chucky
Serenity
Serpico
Seven Pounds
Seven Swords (Chat Gim)
Shichinin No Samurai (Seven Samurai)
Shoot 'Em Up
Showgirls
Shrek
Shrek 2
Signs 
Silverado
Sin City
Sky Captain And The World Of Tomorrow
Sleepers
Slither
Slumdog Millionaire
Son Of The Mask
South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut
Speed
Spider-man
Spider-man 2
Spider-man 3
Spy Game
Star Trek
Star Wars: Episode I: The Phantom Menace
Star Wars: Episode II: Attack Of The Clones
Star Wars: Episode III: Revenge Of The Sith
Star Wars: Episode IV: A New Hope
Star Wars: Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back
Star Wars: Episode VI: Return Of The Jedi
Stargate
Stargate: Continuum
Stargate: The Ark Of Truth
Starship Troopers
Stigmata
Street Fighter
Street Kings
Sudden Impact
Sunshine
Superman
Superman II
Superman III
Superman IV: The Quest For Peace
Superman Returns
Sweeney Todd
Swordfish
Taken
Taking Lives
Taxi Driver
Team America: World Police
Tears Of The Sun
Terminator
Terminator 2: Judgment Day
Terminator 3: Rise Of The Machines
Terminator 4: Salvation


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 8, 2010)

Part 2:
Thank You For Smoking
The 40 Year Old Virgin
The Air I Breathe
The Animatrix
The Assassination Of Jesse James By The Coward Robert Ford
The Aviator
The Beach
The Big Lebowski
The Black Dahlia
The Bourne Identity
The Bourne Supremacy
The Breakfast Club
The Brothers Grimm
The Butterfly Effect
The Chronicles Of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch & The Wardrobe
The Chronicles Of Riddick
The Constant Gardener
The Craft
The Crow
The Da Vinci Code
The Dark Knight
The Day After Tomorrow
The Dead Pool
The Deer Hunter
The Eiger Sanction
The Enforcer
The English Patient
The Execution Of Raymond Graham
The Fifth Element
The Firm
The French Connection
The Game
The General's Daughter
The Girl Next Door
The Godfather
The Godfather: Part II
The Godfather: Part III
The Golden Child
The Good Shepherd
The Good, The Bad And The Ugly
The Great Escape
The Green Mile
The Grudge
The Happening
The Haunted Mansion
The Hunted
The Incredible Hulk
The Insider
The International
The Invasion
The Island
The Italian Job
The Jackal
The Kingdom
The Land Before Time
The Langoliers
The Last Castle
The Last Emperor
The Last King Of Scotland
The Last Samurai
The League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen
The Life Of David Gale
The Lion King
The Longest Day
The Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring
The Lord Of The Rings: The Return Of The King
The Lord Of The Rings: The Two Towers
The Machinist
The Magnificent Seven
The Majestic
The Man In The Iron Mask
The Manchurian Candidate
The Mask
The Mask Of Zorro
The Matrix
The Matrix Reloaded
The Matrix Revolutions
The Merchant Of Venice
The Mist
The Negotiator
The New World
The Notebook
The Number 23
The Others
The Passion Of The Christ
The Patriot
The Pianist
The Postman
The Prophecy
The Prophecy II
The Prophecy III: The Ascent
The Quick And The Dead
The Recruit
The Rock
The Saint
The Shawshank Redemption
The Shining
The Siege
The Silence Of The Lambs
The Simpsons Movie
The Sixth Sense
The Skeleton Key
The Skulls
The Story Of Joan Of Arc: The Messenger
The Terminal
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre
The Truman Show
The Untouchables
The Usual Suspects
The Village
The Visitation
The World, The Flesh And The Devil
The Wrestler
There Will Be Blood
Thirteen Ghosts
Tim Burton's Corpse Bride
Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas
Timecop
Titanic
TMNT
Top Gun
Training Day
Trainspotting
Transformers
Transformers 2: Revenge Of The Fallen
Troy
True Romance
Twilight
Twins
Twisted
Two Mules For Sister Sara
U-571
Ultraviolet
Unbreakable
Underworld
Underworld: Evolution
Underworld: Rise Of The Lycans
Unforgiven
United 93
Unleashed (Danny The Dog)
V For Vendetta
Van Helsing
Vanilla Sky
Vantage Point
Wag The Dog
Wanted
War Of The Worlds
Watchmen
Watchmen: Tales Of The Black Freighter
Waterworld
We Own The Night
Wild Bill
Wild Things
Willow
Wrong Bet
X-Men
X-Men 2
X-Men 3: The Last Stand
XXX
Yes Man
Zatoichi
Zodiac

Probably saw three or four times as much other movies I don't want or haven't bought yet.


----------



## martryn (Jul 8, 2010)

My new tier 10 movies:
Band of Brothers
The Prestige
Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back
Inglourious Bastards
Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
Leon: The Professional
Lord of the Flies
The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
The Man Who Knew Too Little
The Name of the Rose
Nausicaa
Princess Mononoke
SLC Punk!
Star Trek
Trainspotting
Zulu
The Adventures of Baron Munchausen
The Beastmaster
The Brady Bunch Movie
Casino Royale
The Crazies
The Edge
Ghost in the Shell
The Good, The Bad, the Wierd
High Fidelity
Howl's Moving Castle
The Mist
Pirates of the Carribean: Dead Man's Chest
Porco Rosso
Serendipity
Sin City
Soldier
Spirited Away
Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith
Star Wars: Episode IV - A New Hope
Three COlors: Blue
Willow
12 Monkeys
The 13th Warrior
Amadeus
Bloodsport
The Bourne Identity
Bram Stoker's Dracula
Brotherhood of the Wolf
Clash of the Titans
District 9
The English Patient 
Garden State
Go 
I.Q.
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
Legend
The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
The Men Who Stare at Goats
Once Upon a Time in Mexico
The Road 
Rounders
Snatch
Star Wars: Episode II - Attack of the Clones
Troy
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
Grave of the Fireflies
Babel
Dark City
A Firstful of Dollars
Green Street Hooligans
Groundhog Day
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
Harvey
The Hudsucker Proxy
Interview with the Vampire: The Vampire Chronicles
Jack-Jack Attack
The Last Samurai
Let the Right One In
Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels
The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
Lost in Translation
Magnolia
Moon 
Napoleon Dynamite
Oldboy
Ong-Bak: The Thai Warrior
Platooon
Primer
The Princess Bride
Pulp Fiction 
Spider-Man 2
Star Wars: Episode VI - Return of the Jedi
Up
Very Bad Things
Wasabi
Yojimbo
Zombieland
Army of Darkness
Battlestar Galactica
Ben-Hur
Blindness
Brick
Coffee and Cigarettes
The Crimson Permanent Assurance
The Devil's Backbone
Dick Tracy
Dune 
Enemy Mine
Equilibrium
A Few Good Men
The Fifth Element
Frailty
The Goonies
The Hangover
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
Hellboy
The Incredibles
The Iron Giant
Kung Pow!: Enter the Fist
The Legend of Drunken Master
Mad Max
The Man in the Iron Mask
Pan's Labyrinth
Pride and Prejudice
Rikki-Tikki-Tavi
RocknRolla
The Royal Tenebaums
Serenity


----------

